# Algae problem on Pogostemon Erectus



## Matt Warner (2 Aug 2011)

Hi all, I bought a pot of pogostemon erectus a couple of weeks ago and it keeps getting algae growing on it. Im pretty sure its brown algae. The needles on the plant seem to turn brown and then strands of algae seem to grow from one needle to the other. Im sure its not hair algae because it breaks up when removed and the when I rub it between my fingers it has a powdery consistency. I have cleaned the algae off during weekly 50% water changes but it comes back within 3-4 days. I dont mind cleaning it but it gets a bit annoying.
Tank is a juwel rio 125l
Lighting is 2x28w T5 juwel tubes with reflectors on for 9 hours (Almost a year old)
CO2 is pressurized system running 1 hour before lights come on and going off an hour before lights out
Ferts are EI dosing and 50% weekly water change 
Filtration is juwel internal filter with 1000lph impeller, Tetratec EX700 and a koralia nano 1600 lph powerhead
All other plants are fast growing stem plants which dont seem to get much algae on them
Any advice would be much appreciated


----------



## Alastair (2 Aug 2011)

Ditto and on exactly the same plant. I thought it was diatoms but it's only on that plant and my tanks been running a while now


----------



## Matt Warner (2 Aug 2011)

Thats good then glad its not just me lol! I find that the plant tends to collect a lot of crap easily so it could be the crap is rotting maybe.


----------



## Alastair (2 Aug 2011)

From what I've seen yes, I think the dirt gets caught then algae settles on the dirt. I've found that every couple of days a just give the plants a little fluff with my tweezers and bits of dirt come off. Am thinking if popping some filter wool In my fx5s to get the really small particles which will hopefully help


----------



## ceg4048 (2 Aug 2011)

Hi,
  Try reducing your lighting intensity by 50% for the next few weeks.

Cheers,


----------



## Alastair (3 Aug 2011)

ceg4048 said:
			
		

> Hi,
> Try reducing your lighting intensity by 50% for the next few weeks.
> 
> Cheers,


Hi Clive, I'll give this a go, but with my tank I have two tube ballast at the front and another at the back. If I turn the back off, which is where my stellata is, what effect will it have as this leaves the back half of my tank pretty shaded.


----------



## Matt Warner (3 Aug 2011)

I might try that too. If that doesnt work then I might have to think about changing my ex700 filter to something a bit more powerful!


----------



## ceg4048 (3 Aug 2011)

Well, I guess you really want to shade the front, where the algae is right? So maybe you can rearrange the configuration? Wost case, get some cheese cloth or other fabric to obscure the light - but don't start a fire or anything like that!

Cheers,


----------



## Alastair (3 Aug 2011)

The algae on mine is at the back, so I'll try to diffuse the light with out Setting fire ha


----------



## Matt Warner (3 Aug 2011)

My light tubes are due to be changed soon anyway within the next month or so. I was thinking of putting some Arcadia J5 plant pro tubes in, so hopefully that may help too!


----------



## Alastair (3 Aug 2011)

I read one of clives articles on here not long ago, and all that about tubes needing to be replaced every 6 to 12 months is nonsense. He even tested it with tubes I think were 18 months old. They may not look as bright to us but fine for plants.


----------



## Matt Warner (3 Aug 2011)

That's interesting to know. I always wondered that it might be a load of cobblers, and just a way of light manufacturers to make more money!


----------



## Alastair (3 Aug 2011)

He proved that very point


----------



## Bobtastic (3 Aug 2011)

I read that Pogo Erectus has some... special demands, namely increased iron requirements. Could a deficiency in that area make the plant more susceptible to this?


----------

